# Optoma HD8200 or Epson 8350



## lupp5214 (Feb 15, 2013)

i was hoping to get some thoughts about these two projectors. I had my mind set on the Epson 8350 but just saw the Optoma HD8200 for about $300 more than the 8350. From what I've read it seems like the 8200 is a little higher end but a little older. I've read (and seen) great things about the 8350 but know nothing about the 8200. This projector will be used primarily in a dedicated HT room. Was hoping someone had some experience with the 8200.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Have you looked at the ae8000u?


----------



## lupp5214 (Feb 15, 2013)

I have looked at that projector but it's more than I can spend. I found the 8200 for $1200 that's why I was curious about the performance


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

lupp5214 said:


> I have looked at that projector but it's more than I can spend. I found the 8200 for $1200 that's why I was curious about the performance


$1200 wow it's going for 2400 on amazon .. Any issues with the one your looking at?


----------



## lupp5214 (Feb 15, 2013)

It's factory refurbished but still comes with a warranty


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

heres the review on the 8200 dont know if you have already read it 

http://www.projectorreviews.com/optoma/hd8200/index.php


----------



## lupp5214 (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah I read the reviews and it seems like a really great deal. I was just wondering if anyone had actual experience with the projector


----------

